
Universal Masking to Prevent SARS-CoV-2 Transmission–The Time Is Now - js2
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2768532
======
js2
> In this issue of JAMA, Wang et al present evidence that universal masking of
> health care workers (HCWs) and patients can help reduce transmission of
> severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) infections.

> In the largest health care system in Massachusetts with more than 75 000
> employees, in tandem with routine symptom screening and diagnostic testing
> of symptomatic HCWs for SARS-CoV-2 infection, leadership mandated a policy
> of universal masking for all HCWs as well as for all patients.

> The authors present data that prior to implementation of universal masking
> in late March 2020, new infections among HCWs with direct or indirect
> patient contact were increasing exponentially, from 0% to 21.3% (a mean
> increase of 1.16% per day).

> However, after the universal masking policy was in place, the proportion of
> symptomatic HCWs with positive test results steadily declined, from 14.7% to
> 11.5% (a mean decrease of 0.49% per day).

> Although not a randomized clinical trial, this study provides critically
> important data to emphasize that masking helps prevent transmission of SARS-
> CoV-2.

